# DNSSEC Problem



## logifech (16. Jan. 2018)

Hi,
folgendes Szenario ein bestehendes Multiserver Setup System mit 3 DNS Servern die als mirror laufen, nun einen 4 DNS Server in das Multisetup hinzugefügt aber nicht als Mirror von eingestellt (kmplett eigenständig außer das er mit in dem Multi system drinne ist) wenn ich eine DNS Zone anlege und den eigenständigen DNS Server auswähle, kann ich leider trotzdem kein DNSSEC auswählen. Ist das so gewollt?


----------



## Till (16. Jan. 2018)

An sich sollte das dann gehen. Kannst es ja mal im Bugtracker posten.


----------



## logifech (16. Jan. 2018)

reicht es wenn ich hier auf den post verweise?


----------



## Till (16. Jan. 2018)

Ja, kannst Du machen.


----------



## logifech (16. Jan. 2018)

Erledigt


----------

